# spare keys



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

im interested to know if many of you carry a spare set of van keys ?? its different if there are 2 of you so each can carry a set, but lone ?? im not prone to loosing keys but im up the creek if I mislay them at any point touring, im loath to hide a set on the van, what do others do ??


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

When on my own, I carry both sets but keep at least one set in a zipped up pocket. If possible, I have one set in my trousers and one in a jacket or similar. Important thing is to keep the keys separate and out of sight.

Both my sets are in separate key bags. My house keys are in another key bag.

As an ex-banker, I am very conscious of always knowing where are my keys. It's a state of mind.

Presumably you have either a third key or a the key number and it is worth considering whether that should be left at home.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We have a set each
and a set hidden about the van

lost keys cause enormous amount of hastle


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

One set each plus a third set in the safe in the van (we both have a safe key on our sets)

You could have the key codes written down somewhere accessable from the outside without compromising security.

Dick


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Well this is what I do, (this is what I did on the truck), I put another fuel filter next to the original, complete with pipes and all (they disappeared under the cab), this I used to put a spare credit card, some money of different denominations,(before the euro, later some euros) a spare set of keys and a copy of my passport. all I needed was a Allen key to get at them. Hide them in full sight. Obviously I'm not going to say where on the van they are, but there's a mastercard, 300 euros, a set of keys and a copy of my passport. And all I need to do is obtain a spanner. If I "lose" my keys, (gonna be hard, they are on a chain), I'm covered. If I "lose" my wallet (on the same chain) I'm covered.Just in case. And I'm more "road aware" than the average. having been "on the road" for the last 40 years . Believe it or not but I cannot, for the life of me, lose the chain, it annoys H.I. but I cannot be without the chain. arh.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Like many vans in the UK, ours came with only one remote key (in Germany they give two sets... why?) and a second key that has no remote built in. I dread to think of the cost of replacing either the habitation keys (we have two) that fit at least 7 locks, or the remote Fiat key ( someone indicated £300 to replace that one).
My wife did lose her habitation key but Dethleffs were amazing and were able to replace it over the counter at less than copying the key would cost.

Having had a burglary where the keys were discovered and the van stolen, I am rarely going anywhere without the keys on my person. When left at home we have gone to extreme lengths to make sure they would not be found. I just checked and they are in my pocket now.

In the van we have a safe.

Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Could you get something like <<THIS>>

Bolt it securely somewhere concealed underneath the van and keep a spare door key in it?

In emergency you'd need to crawl under the van to enter the combination to remove the spare key but better than the hassle if you have to get a locksmith out.

Quite secure if well concealed I reckon.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Peaky, I travel on my own a lot and asked the same question two years ago. I can't find the post though. One thing that came out was the non insurance aspect of concealing the key on the van if not in a safe. 

I also didn't like the idea of of exposing electronics type keys to the weather. I have separated my spare set into ignition key, alarm fob, and habitation key and put these in different places with the ignition in the safe and the habitation key outside as it has no electronics. 

One has to run the treasure hunt to get to the end result but I am covered by insurance.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

andrewball1000 said:


> Peaky, I travel on my own a lot and asked the same question two years ago. I can't find the post though. One thing that came out was the non insurance aspect of concealing the key on the van if not in a safe.


That's one reason why I suggested using one of those small key safes Andrew, also some of them have a weatherproof rubber cover which has the additional advantage of making them look innocuous to the casual observer that crawls under your van. :lol:

Another suggestion is if like me you had a non-remote key supplied with the van you could use that key as the concealed spare. Ours will open the doors and start it up but it won't disarm the alarm unless you know the alarm PIN number. In an emergency you could enter the van and disarm the alarm via your PIN number but a thief could only gain entry - and with the alarm sounding of course. 8)


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I keep a spare set of keys in the safe in the van.
I have a spare habitation key hidden outside the van.
Ian


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We found out that it was easy to nudge the hab door latch button when going to the site ablutions in the morning (half asleep still)

This had the effect of half locking the hab door when it was closed from outside such that it could not be opened from outside without a key

I contemplated hiding a spare key somewhere suitable outside the hab area but in the end I removed the projecting locking button from the inside of the door lock and that problem is solved.

As regards losing keys - we usually leave the ignition keys in the van but lock up with the hab key which is on the same ring as the TOAD key.

I suppose I should still consider hiding a hab key outside somewhere...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

lots of good ideas here, its sooooo frustrating living here sometimes, gaspode, I like the idea of the rubber key safe but alas I cant get it out here on time as friends from uk arrive in a few days with any goodies I may order.The best alternative would be to have a hab key hidden somewhere , still working on the safe for inside but for the life of me cant decide where !!! and hav nt seen any small safes yet, I know a locksmith here, I,ll give him a ring and see about how to hide a key, will let you know how I get on.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have two sets, Rita carries one set and I the other. We have two sets of cards and have our passport and ESTA numbers recorded.

Like the fuel filter storage idea.....   

Peter


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

problem with a m/home is that the fuel filter is under the bonnet, on a truck its outside.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

With regards to onboard safes be aware that these types

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Omega-Ele...6?pt=UK_HaG_Lock_Safes_GL&hash=item43c0a7f762

they can be easily opened without any tools and very little know how. I had one and the locking mechanism broke with our passports inside with an overseas holiday looming in a few days. A quick panic and check on YouTube and I had it opened within minutes without the need for tools. Frighteningly easy!

I bought a safe for the van that fits under the passenger seat, its sits out of sight and is easily accessible. Spare driving keys sit in there and I have a drivers door key hidden outside on the van. I will put up with a couple of seconds of alarm (not so sure our near neighbours would be  ) until I can get into the safe.

Terry


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Never, never, say on a web site or any where else where for that matter how you manage security issues, especially spare key's ! 
You may be providing valuable information to thieves and other undesirables.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

This was discussed some time ago and some interesting ideas came up.

I frequently travel solo and always have a spare set secreted on the outside of my vehicle. No matter what you drive, there are loads of places to hide a key safely and in the dry.

As far as possible theft is concerned, it would take ages for anyone to find my hidey-hole and even longer to actually get the key out. If ever I needed access myself I'd be very happy to spend a long time retrieving the spare as the alternative would be far far worse.

As most of my solo travelling is on the Continent, my spare key is also wrapped in a €50 note - wallets also get lost!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Good ideas about stashing copies of passports, cash & spare cards along with the keys

I may well implement those - along with my improvements to security

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I am surprised that I am the only one who carries both sets around when on my tod. I might as well get mugged for two sets as one. Neither sets have any identifying markets on them although one set does look like vehicle keys.

During the 1970's and 80's I was programmed by the Bank as to how to look after keys and I did drink too much cider last night watching England. Perhaps being institutionalised and euphorically hungover means I am not thinking this through correctly. It's just never occurred to me to hide keys in or on the motorhome or house keys outside the house.

Not surprisingly, I can understand the logic of a safe for valuable documents and cash.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We have security tags on our keys which have a free phone number and a facility for them to be just put into a postbox. Our daughter had her handbag stolen in Spain a few years back and we had a terrible job trying to cancel credit/debit cards, phone contract, passport and drivers license. From that holiday we now always have a list all our cards (and contact numbers to cancel them), copies of passports and visas, driving documents etc. 

One set of copies travel in the safe the other set are hidden, we also take these with us when we fly to India (a set in the travel bag and a set in a case). We also have a small travel safe that we are able to lock to a static object (not always that easy in India :lol: :lol: :lol: ). Sounds a bit like overkill but I was always taught 'fail to plan, plan to fail'

Terry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I can never find my keys so it would be impossible for a thief to find them........unless he tortured the OH......she always knows where they are!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

gaspode said:


> Could you get something like <<THIS>>
> 
> Bolt it securely somewhere concealed underneath the van and keep a spare door key in it?
> 
> ...


Ken

OR just stick a false keypad next to the (only ) habitation door - they could try any combination they like  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## mattfen (Aug 16, 2012)

Philippft said:


> Never, never, say on a web site or any where else where for that matter how you manage security issues, especially spare key's !
> You may be providing valuable information to thieves and other undesirables.


I keep my spare key taped to the underside of the roof aerial well out of sight.

So if you can work out which motorhome I own and where it is, and if you can get into the garage where I keep it, then well done.

Most thefts of / from motorhomes will be opportunists that are passing rather than dedicated criminals who have researched their next 'job' via this forum.

I might be wrong but Ocean's 14 isn't being filmed on location at Cleethorpes Caravan park.

And to answer the OP - split the keys into driving and habitation - the former go in the s a f e (sssshhhh) and the latter gets looked after by in-house security.


----------



## Arranman (Jan 22, 2010)

A few years ago on this forum, a couple had their van stolen, with the keys from their home. They had hidden a second set of keys under the van, in a very secure place. They "came clean" and told the insurance company everything, even the spare keys hidden on the van and never got a penny. the insurance was null and void because they left the keys " in the van"
Be very careful what you say!


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Are these magnetic holders any good for storing a spare key outside? Got to store habitation key this year.

Cliff 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I take two set for the van with us, a remote one and key only, the key only one decided to be intermittent on starting the engine, glad I took both, all other keys are well hidden at home, and the earth strap removed from the car battery, it doesn't go flat and even if they find the keys it wont start, earth strap removed on van too if it's going nowhere for a while.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> One set each plus a third set in the safe in the van (we both have a safe key on our sets)
> 
> You could have the key codes written down somewhere accessable from the outside without compromising security.
> 
> Dick


So if you both lose keys how do you :

1. get in your van and

2. open the safe?

Just wondering. And in the unlikely event you both lose keys why do you keep a third set in a locked safe? All very confusing but keeping keys safe is an important issue.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If it's of use to anyone, we have one of >> these << tied onto the keyring with a short length of bright yellow nylon cord.

Keys in the trouser pocket, with the snap hook latched onto a belt loop.

Peace of mind very quickly and easily, and they are quite small but very secure. No need to disconnect when you press the zapper.

Dave

P.S. Why do we do this only for the motorhome keys??? Daft or what!

Even more important not to lose the house keys, which are probably on the same keyring as the car keys.

Must have a re-think!! :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I haven't read all the thread, so apologies if this has already been mentioned.
We have had a couple of incidents when one of us has gone out of the van and have accidentally caught the latch and locked the door.
Had the better or worse half not been inside the van, it would have resulted in lockout   
So we do have a well hidden alternative  
Strange, but we have never needed it! Yet :lol: 
And it would take tools to locate it, but I am sure somebody around would have them! 8)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It does happen Graham.

The dog did it to us on our last trip. We both got out of the van to unhitch the toad, and she (_the dog_) must have jumped up the dash to see what we were doing - and hit the central locking button with her paw. Both sets of keys inside the van!!!!

Fortunately we too had hidden a spare hab door key, and were able to borrow the tool needed to get at it from the site warden.

Better safe than stood outside in a thunderstorm!

Dave

P.S. One rather less risky alternative to a hidden cab door/ignition key is to get one cut, but without the chip. Then it will open the door, but will not start the engine.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Agree Dave, our hidden key is just for the hab door!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Not read all the way through, but it has never occurred to me to carry a second set of keys when on my own.
Having to carry two for car though, can't lock all doors with the key, one fob opens the other locks. :roll: 

Sue


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Right, so are these magnetic key holders any good?

Cliff 8)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Magnetic Keyholders, yes they work.
I have the hab key secreted about the chassis, safe key in a holder secreted in the van and the rest of the keys in the safe.

It all stemmed from a visit to Brighton 3 years ago when my wife was doing the washing up and I went outside to assemble the fold up bikes, the wind blew and the door slammed shut and locked itself.

The breakdown guy took about 20 mins to enable me to get back in, since then after I replaced the lock it has done it to me twice more, every-time I leave the van I always put the keys in my pocket so I am not caught out again but if need be I can get to the secreted keys.

Barry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

They work Barry, but I'd still say they are no good.

They are quite bulky and difficult to conceal, and because they rely upon magnetism to hold them in place the scrotes know just where to look.

There is a far better way to conceal a key, where it is extremely unlikely that it would be found, but still easy to access while parked in a muddy field in torrential rain. _(Mr Sod never sleeps!!)_

I'm not going into details on here of course, but I certainly would not feel secure using a magnetic box.

Just my opinion of course.

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Mike48 said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > One set each plus a third set in the safe in the van (we both have a safe key on our sets)
> ...


************************************

The idea was that asxyou say it would be unlikely to lose both sets Mike. Only mine and the set in the safe have an ignition key.

However our system has now changed. Son in law is a very keen surfer and they all use the types of safes below padlocked to a substancial part of their cars for their watches and keys.

He gave me one for Christmas, it now lives full time padlocked to U bolt fitted through the floor of the outside hatch that one of the truma boilers is in with our spare set in it. The hatch is left unlocked

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frostfire-M...&qid=1418492861&sr=8-2&keywords=surf+key+safe

It also allows us to park up by a beach and leave it for them without worring about keys :roll: talk about greeks bearing gifts :lol:

Dick


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Zebedee, my keyholder is quite small, just big enough to take a key.
I do not place it in view but somewhere that cannot be seen and you have to know where it is to find it by feel.
Lots of places externally on a MH to secrete it that cannot be seen by just eyesight.
Another holder with the safe key is secreted inside.
It is easy to gain access to the inside of a MH if the crim is determined, the windows being the easy option.
All you can do is make it difficult enough so they give up on it.

Barry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Barry

Where did you get your tiny keyholder? Didn't even know they existed as the one I had years ago was about four inches long, at least. Neither use nor ornament, it was!!

I looked everywhere for a tiny little one but couldn't find one anywhere that was both waterproof, and had a decent, strong magnet. They all seemed very flimsy, and most had just a strip of fridge magnet which would fall off at the first pothole.

I agree with you - if it's small enough it's pretty easy to conceal very thoroughly where it can still be reached without getting wet and muddy. I would certainly use such a one, so would be very pleased to hear where a decent one can be obtained.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I had not imagined that there were so many spare keys about. My German van came with one security key and one door key. If I wanted a spare key it would cost £300! However if I bought the same van in Germany they would have provided me with two security keys.
The idea of leaving my only security key, attached to some part of my van, externally, fills me with dread.
Perhaps other manufacturers are more generous.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I might get one of >>these<< anyway, the scroats may well know about them but with a PVC, there are an awful lot of hiding places.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks OK Kev, though still a bit big if you only want to hide the Hab door key.

*Is it waterproof?* _(Preferable, but oiling the foam insert would prevent rusting - or wrap the key in a bit of oily rag.)_

*Is the magnet strong enough?* _(Not just a short strip of fridge door magnet, which is next to useless!)_

*Is the magnet very securely fixed to the box?* _(Not just a dab of glue that may let go in heat or vibration, or if it degrades over time.)_

Those are the essential criteria I'm looking for, and I haven't found them yet! Please let us know if you do get one. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Looks OK Kev, though still a bit big if you only want to hide the Hab door key.
> 
> *Is it waterproof?* _(Preferable, but oiling the foam insert would prevent rusting - or wrap the key in a bit of oily rag.)_
> 
> ...


[hr:c6674bcdb1]

I used to have one for the car donkeys years ago, I had some of that paper which they wrapped bearings in all oily, put the key in that then the tin, put magnet INSIDE the tin and taped it out of sight, belt and braces, then forgot all about it and broke in when I locked myself out


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Plonker!! :roll:

I nearly did the same when the dog locked us out. Forgot I had hidden a key and started working out the least destructive (_and expensive_) way of breaking in.

Fortunately the ancient brain cell kicked in . . . eventually. Then I only had to find the bloody thing, and it was hissing down with a damn great puddle under the van!!

Mr Sod never sleeps!! 8O

Dave


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for that I figured they could be crap. Will have to go down another route

Cliff 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We carry two sets of keys as we are often out on our own but dont bother hiding any anywhere.

What about keeping a set hidden in the garage somewhere and just using a tiewrap thingy to tie a single garage key out of sight under the van chassis or under the front grill somewhere?

Do I win £5 for that?


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Not bad. But my hab. key is large and does everything, so this is going to be stored, or the spare is. 

Cliff 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All you need surely is just the smallest key that will let you into the van, preferably lock only, not ignition.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Zebedee, the case I use is plastic with a sliding top 75 x 45mm and it does have a strip magnet about 40mm long.
I don't have a problem with it or being waterproof, Plastic does not rust ( although plastic deteriorates with UV light mine is placed where the sun don't shine) and the key is plated brass, the magnetic strip grips securely and seems well stuck to the case, does what I need it to do.

Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hopefully well away from any large puddle splashes, water moving quickly will shift a lot.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Kev_n_Liz said:- All you need surely is just the smallest key that will let you into the van, preferably lock only, not ignition.


My thinking exactly Kev, which is why I was looking for a very small box which is (obviously) a lot easier to hide.

I wouldn't want to hide an ignition key, unless it was one without a chip. If the dreaded scrote did find it, at least he couldn't use it to drive your van away.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Those strong magnets from Ebay would hold a whole bunch of keys.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev, in the first place I put the key holder, when I came to check ( as you should do just in case it has become detached) I had difficulty in finding it due to the coating of mud so I placed it in a drier place.

Barry


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> All you need surely is just the smallest key that will let you into the van, preferably lock only, not ignition.


That's the one I was refering to, let's me into all the lockers and door but it won't fit into a mag holder. It's not the smallest of keys. I'm going to tie it on the chassis, I think, in a sheltered area.

Cliff 8)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Lateral thinking Cliff - perhaps?

Could you take a hacksaw to the "handle" bit of the key? With any luck you will never use it, but if there's enough left to grip with a pair of pliers that would do in an emergency.

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Fit a digital keypad safe inside the vehicle (with spare vehicle keys inside it) 

Secrete a HABITATION door key on the outside (somewhere that is difficult to get too and/or requires a bit of dismantling to get at is best) the magnetic boxes have been known to fall off or be dislodged plus they are fairly easy to recognise if anyone is looking for it.

That way you will be able to get inside your MH and then access the safe (as its digital keypad no worries about losing the key to it) habitation door key wont even unlock the steering lock so vehicle cannot be moved

Spare vehicle keys inside the safe, away you go !!!!

Make sure to hide the over-ride key to the digital safe somewhere inside the vehicle just in case the batteries go flat (yes been there done that  ) 

Thats what I have done in all of my MH's. I defy ANYONE to locate either my hab door key or safe over-ride key in less than an hour !!

Remember....... Without the key AND immobiliser your vehicle wont be going anywhere until you have parted with a LOT of money to get a new key (and possibly a new ECU as well as I dont think a key can be programmed without at least one other key to take the coding from.

LOSING A MODERN VEHICLES KEY(S) IS VERY EXPENSIVE TO RECTIFY so always have a another key thats accessible (NOT at home that is!!)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Mr Plodd
Regarding the magnetic box falling off. I bought some of the super strong tiny magnets off Ebay and they will not fall off any good metal surface. They are powerful to the point of being almost dangerous. When a couple of the tiny magnets clamped together I gained a blood blister and considerable respect for modern technology. You cannot pull them apart other than by sliding them apart.

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Fit a digital keypad safe inside the vehicle (with spare vehicle keys inside it)
> 
> Secrete a HABITATION door key on the outside (somewhere that is difficult to get too and/or requires a bit of dismantling to get at is best) the magnetic boxes have been known to fall off or be dislodged plus they are fairly easy to recognise if anyone is looking for it.
> 
> ...


Andy

All good advice and I have been working on this solution since you last posted on this subject some weeks ago.

My problem is with where to weld a safe inside for the vehicle keys(and other valuables). My Arto,being an 'A' Class has little metal inside other than the front seats and those would be a bit obvious.

Is there anywhere that you can suggest that I may have overlooked? Mabe you could PM any suggestions please?

Geoff


----------

